# UCLA uncovers autism defect



## shesulsa (Dec 14, 2005)

http://dailynews.com/news/ci_3278905



> Children with autism lack a key brain activity that would normally help them understand the feelings and intentions of others, according to a groundbreaking study by UCLA researchers.  New magnetic imaging research has shown that, unlike in normal children, the mirror neuron system in autistic children fails to work while they imitate and observe emotions.
> The UCLA study, published Sunday in the journal Nature Neuroscience, supports evidence that social problems associated with autism are caused by a neurological defect.


----------



## Eternal Beginner (Dec 14, 2005)

Fascinating!  

Explains a lot to those of us who have dealt with those who have autism or are on the autism spectrum.


----------

